
No ads on my Zune, please: MS to put ads on Zune - nickb
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13526_1-9948849-27.html?tag=bnpr
======
jordyhoyt
There's a really good quote by a guy named Mark Kroese (who's apparently in
charge of this stuff) in the Seattle PI: "We're thinking about the integrity
of the user experience, and the appropriate way of doing this, where it feels
like there's value exchange, as opposed to, 'Oh, this is just ads,'" Link:
[http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/139268...](http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/139268.asp)

------
m0nty
The fact they're even thinking of this means I won't be considering a Zune. So
they say it's "opt-in", but if that turns out to be a failure, they might
decide well, OK, you know, that one didn't fly but maybe if we just pushed it
a little harder, played a small, compulsory commercial before you could listen
to the music you downloaded, maybe _that_ would work...

~~~
bigtoga
I've been a part of enough opt-in lists to know that, at "least 1-2x a year,
the company sends out an email akin to:

 _Dearest user,

In an effort to serve you better, we have reset your subscription preferences.
We have create many new widgets, have a 0% balance transfer option, and would
love for you to call us with your home mortgage refi questions.

Thank you -

ACME Corporation._"

No doubt MSFT will find a way to lose/reset your opt-in preferences at least
1x a year...

------
dmix
"Your ever seen a zune?" "Ha either have I"

I'm sure we won't see the end of this zune.

------
LPTS
"Welcome to the dystopian nightmare of round the clock policing and
advertising, that you are only willing to accept because you have no taste,
vision or standards, and you desparetly cling to the past, that we
euphimistically call the social."

Has a nice ring to it.

